
Google Gets a Seat on the Trump Transition Team - rafaelm
https://theintercept.com/2016/11/15/google-gets-a-seat-on-the-trump-transition-team/
======
pkaye
Or more precisely, a law professor at George Mason University, who received
Google funding for at least four academic papers gets a seat on the Trump
Transition Team.

~~~
jazzyk
Wright received $762,000 in funding from Google for at least four academic
papers, all of which supported Google’s position that it did not violate
antitrust laws.

He might as well be a Google employee.

------
jrnichols
sort of meta.. who's behind The Intercept? A lot of their headlines (which
I've been seeing more of these days) seem rather inflammatory and bordering on
clickbait. So does some of the writing. Using words like "surreptitiously"
when talking about the iPhone syncing call information. (it's really not doing
it surreptitiously.)

Not a fan of them.

